# Special Thanks to Steve



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job, Steve!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Steve is truly an Angel. I'll never argue w/that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yeay Steve!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Steve!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

He's one cool guy! No doubt about it!

Helaine


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a great thing to do!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful New Year these two will have now...Happy Holidays Steve, you and SM deserve it. Don't forget Claire's Friend, you were involved too, so thank you...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow--I just saw this. Thank You for such kind and wonderful words. But it was YOU Claire's Friend that took the time and devotion to explore every avenue avaialable to save these wonderful dogs. Seeing the need and then acting on it is the first and most important step in a rescue--so THANK YOU. Both Chrissy & Oliver arrived at the Sanctuary Sunday healthy and pretty happy considering the long trip. I couldn't make it out yesterday but made a special trip out today to introduce myself to them both. What loving, beautiful pups they are. Chrissy wants multiple tennis balls and Oliver wants multiple rubs!!! Seeing them safe, loved, and happy was the greastest Christmas present I could have received.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Steve and Claire's Friend for doing a great job.


----------

